# Claire Weekes method - has anyone tried it?



## clovereater (May 9, 2008)

First of all I'd like to say hi to everyone. Although I've browsed this forum a lot in the past this is my first time posting anything.
I'm 27 and I've suffered from SA since my early teens. 
I've tried many different approaches to cure myself in the past but sadly none worked.
Recently I've started using the Claire Weekes method and feel that I am making significant progress towards recovery for the first time. Just want to know if anyone esle has tried this method and what your experiences were.

Billy


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

I have not tried it personally, Billy, but I know others who have used her method for panic disorder and have achieved a fair amount of success. Good luck and keep us posted how it is working for you!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm not familiar with it, but yeah, keep us posted!


----------



## daisy25 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Billy, 
I love her book and it always makes me feel better when I read it. For me her technique makes sense and works ...at times. But I feel when I most need it ... I cant seem to apply it. But I am sure that is a reflection of me and not her technique. I keep trying though ...


----------

